# removing a gainsborough door handle



## amandajane (Apr 6, 2012)

how do I remove a gainsborough door handle. there are no screws, only on the plate and that does nothing


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Probably spring loaded.Look for an opening around the know where you can push a small screwdriver in or small metal object to release it.

This may help also;
http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/how-remove-gainsborough-doorknob-52188/


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are the instructions for Gainsborough Handles but there are many different types:
http://www.gainsboroughhardware.com.au/hc_InstallationInstructions.aspx


----------

